#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Питание три раза в день

## Gaza

Тала, всё хорошо. Только одно замечание и один вопрос. Я убеждён, что питание три раза в день - это много. Ещё Платон говорил, что чаще двух раз в день питаются только дикари. Один раз оптимально. Если трудно - можно два. Но завтрак абсолютно нужно исключить. Если человек хотя бы месяц поживёт без завтрака он сразу увидит, что на самом деле по утрам организм есть не хочет.

Второе. Думаю нужно подчеркнуть, что желательно поменьше смешивать продукты друг с другом. В идеале - вообще не смешивать. Мне кажется - это важно.

И почему Вы против морской капусты из универсамов? Если дело в уксусе, то сейчас есть много разных упаковок. Есть без уксуса. 
 Вообще мне кажется, поскольку Россия не очень фруктовая страна то основой питания должны быть проростки. А где-нибудь в Испании можно было бы больше на фрукты налегать.

P.S. Надеюсь меня не вырежут за то, что я на буддийском форуме язычника Платона помянул.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Один раз оптимально. Если трудно - можно два. Но завтрак абсолютно нужно исключить.


Сколько же нужно съедать за один раз, чтобы покрыть энергетические затраты на работу, занятия спортом, поездки и остальную активную деятельность? И зачем?
Для детей - точно неприемлимо.



> Если человек хотя бы месяц поживёт без завтрака он сразу увидит, что на самом деле по утрам организм есть не хочет.


Уже не хочет  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Bul Soeng, зачем и сколько - я писал раньше. Не хочется повторяться.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Только одно замечание и один вопрос. Я убеждён, что питание три раза в день - это много. Ещё Платон говорил, что чаще двух раз в день питаются только дикари. Один раз оптимально. Если трудно - можно два.


Питание один раз в день..... мда.... Gaza, Вы хотя бы немного знакомы с физиологией пищеварения? Физиологией работы поджелудочной железы, например?
Опираться на слова Платона дело то конечно хорошее..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (22.01.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Кунзанг Янгдзом, в данном случае я и на свой опыт опираюсь. Питаюсь один раз в день много лет. Чувствую себя великолепно. Занимаюсь почти каждый день йогой 1.5-2 часа много хожу пешком и на всё энергии хватает. Думать, что дополнительная пища даст дополнительную энергию очень наивно.

Вообще-то - раз уж мы  на буддийском форуме - насколько помню в буддистских монастырях давно есть такая традиция.
Это только с непривычки кажется сложным. Так что Вы, пожалуйста, меня физиологией не пугайте. Мне смешно это.

Раз уж о себе любимом нескромно завёл речь, то добавлю, что сыроедом пока не стал, но хотелось бы. Так, что здесь я на чужой опыт и исследования ссылаюсь.

----------


## Поляков

> Вообще-то - раз уж мы  на буддийском форуме - насколько помню в буддистских монастырях давно есть такая традиция.


Ну, в монастырях как бы монахи, а мы тут как бы миряне. И не все едят один раз в день, в Корее едят три раза достаточно плотно (потому что там монахи  работают). Кроме того, ограничение в преме пищи это элемент аскетики, а не ЗОЖ.

----------

Roland (26.05.2011)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Кунзанг Янгдзом, в данном случае я и на свой опыт опираюсь. Питаюсь один раз в день много лет. Чувствую себя великолепно. Занимаюсь почти каждый день йогой 1.5-2 часа мног хожу пешком и на всё энергии хватает. Думать, что дополнительная пища даст дополнительную энергию очень наивно.


Речь то не о дополнительной энергии идет.  И то что Вы замечательно себя чувствуете происходит, возможно, не благодаря, а вопреки Вашему режиму питания. Знаете, это как некоторые курильщики (или люди с другими вредными привычками) заявляют: "Вот я 25 лет курю и здоров как бык" и т.п.
Однако, не исключено,  что индивидуальные особенности Вашего организма позволяют Вам питаться 1 раз в день, без каких либо негативных последствий для организма. Но не надо из исключения делать правило, и рекомендовать всем поголовно придерживаться такого режима питания. Все люди разные и далеко не всем это подойдет. Или Вы намерены чтобы благодаря Вашей "пропагандистской" деятельности в стране вырос процент заболеваний поджелудочной железы и пр.?  :Wink:  Плохую карму заработаете  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (22.01.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Кунзанг Янгдзом, я - не исключение. Я цитировал выше: Ещё Иисус рекомендовал питаться один раз в день и не смешивать разные продукты. И я не агитирую здесь. Думаю даже, что скорее правы те кто вообще не обращают внимания на то, что и как часто едят. Но если вы уж задумались над этим то расклад таков.
 А питаются и питались один раз в день куча людей и на поджелудочную никто не жаловался.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> А питаются и питались один раз в день куча людей и на поджелудочную никто не жаловался.


Вы обладаете достоверной статистикой по этому вопросу?  :Cool:

----------

Буль (22.01.2009)

----------


## Gaza

> Ну, в монастырях как бы монахи, а мы тут как бы миряне


Ну и что? У монахов другая физиология что ли?

----------


## Gaza

> Вы обладаете достоверной статистикой по этому вопросу


Может у Вас есть статистика как от такого питания поджелудочная болеет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Может у Вас есть статистика как от такого питания поджелудочная болеет?


Отвечать вопросом на вопрос как то не принято.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . Что касается зависимости заболевания поджелудочной железы и режима питания обратитесь к книгам по эндокринологии и физиологии пищеварительной системы. Там найдете все статистические выкладки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> Что касается зависимости заболевания поджелудочной железы и режима питания обратитесь к книгам по эндокринологии и физиологии пищеварительной системы. Там найдете все статистические выкладки


Спасибо! Отличный совет!
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

Блин, в одном  треде призывают ограничить себя во сне, в другом в питании. 
Я обычно ела два раза в день, мне хватало, но никогда не приходило в голову начать убеждать всех, что нужно делать как я. Например диабетики загнутся от такого режима питания.
Зачем вообще вся эта агитация за телесную аскезу нужна?
Помню слышала про женщину, которая пол жизни училась не есть вообще, потом поела, ей стало плохо и тогда она решила приучить свой организм то есть, то не есть, по её желанию. Не знаю чего у нее вышло, но мне подумалось, что зачем столько усилий вкладывать в тело, если все равно в итоге без него останешься. А потом чего? Следующее тело обгрейживать? И так до бесконечности?

----------

Naldjorpa (17.02.2009), Буль (22.01.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (22.01.2009), Норбу (22.01.2009), Спокойный (22.01.2009)

----------


## Gaza

> Кроме того, ограничение в преме пищи это элемент аскетики, а не ЗОЖ


Поляков, "ограничения в приёме пищи", думаю, одна из самых главных вещей в ЗОЖ.

----------


## Поляков

> Поляков, "ограничения в приёме пищи", думаю, одна из самых главных вещей в ЗОЖ.


Смотря какое ограничение. Из тех корейских монахов, про которых я слышал, что они едят один раз, речь обычно идет о двух ложках риса в день. Плюс к этому еще добавляют другие практики, типа никогда не ложиться. Выглядят такие монахи вполне истощенными. Остальные монахи, повторю, едят три раза в день.

Может в тхераваде, где едят до 12 дня, как-то по другому.

----------


## Вова Л.

Вообще, если разобраться, сколько времени мы тратим на пищу, причем даже не на само потребление пищи, а на то, чтобы такое съесть - это не люблю, это слишком жирное, это не такое, это не сякое, потом нужно купить, потом приготовить, потом съесть. По будням это все как-то немного на автомате, а вот на выходных часто довольно много времени уходит. А так, до 12-ти поел - день свободен. Хотя, по будням, думаю будет все-таки маловато (лично я на работе довольно много двигаюсь), но на выходных нужно будет попробовать кушать раз, или два в день в определенное время, чтобы меньше заморачиваться.

----------


## Буль

...угу, ещё советую дышать пореже, тоже шибко много времени занимает...  :Cool:

----------


## Вантус

Помните, self-mummification и autocremation -- бесценные буддийские практики! Тут на форуме как-то зримый результат первой из них выкладывался. Так что не есть, не есть и еще раз не есть!!!

----------


## Gaza

Я, кажется, писал, но думаю можно повториться. Когда-то давно в какой-то книге по йоге прочёл, что человеку на жизнь отпущено определённое количество еды, дыхания и секса. То есть чем меньше всего этого в жизни тем жизнь дольше. Так, что, Бао, на счёт дыхания в яблочко.

----------


## Буль

Я тоже читал этот бред. Оттого и пошутил

----------

Ho Shim (24.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.01.2009), Спокойный (23.01.2009), Этэйла (23.01.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Когда-то давно в какой-то книге по йоге прочёл, что человеку на жизнь отпущено определённое количество еды, дыхания и секса. То есть чем меньше всего этого в жизни тем жизнь дольше.


А, ну ещё сюда можно и ЧСС добавить( тоже в какой-то книге писали), и для продления жизни долой спорт и прочие виды физической активности.

----------


## Gaza

Это не бред. Задача сделать дыхание более редким ставится во многих восточных практиках. Тот же дзадзен - уреженное дыхание.  И в йоге и у даосов это есть.
Что касается сексуального воздержания (брахмачарии) то оно тоже часто рекомендуется практикующим. А даосы считают его ключевым моментом в своей практике. 
 Доказать здесь, конечно, ничего нельзя, но и бредом я бы это не называл.

----------

Lara (23.01.2009), Аньезка (23.01.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Люди действительно разные. Более того, один и тот же человек бывает в разных состояниях и в разных ситуациях.
Например, иногда я могу очень легко не есть 3-4 дня, а иногда не могу воздержаться от ужина, хотя до сна остается меньше 2 часов. Обычно я питаюсь один раз в день, но иногда два, а случается и три. 
Не вижу необходимости строго следовать какому-то конкретному правилу в количестве приемов пищи. Важно лишь не путать потребности организма и желания ума.
Когда у меня весь день напряженная умственная работа - я ем каши, пью чай со сладостями. Когда много физической работы - я ем яйца, масло, грибы, мясо. Когда много медитирую - либо не ем совсем, либо легко обхожусь редиской или капустой.
80% времени, когда не прислушиваюсь к своему организму - не интересуюсь здоровым образом жизни, потому что увлечен своими занятиями. 20% времени, когда нахожусь наедине со своим телом и умом - не интересуюсь здоровым образом жизни, потому что лучше знать, чем верить.

----------

Вова Л. (23.01.2009), Илия (23.01.2009), Норбу (23.01.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Это не бред. Задача сделать дыхание более редким ставится во многих восточных практиках.


То, что "многие восточные практики" ставят своей задачей сделать дыхание более редким автоматически делает эту идею менее бредовой?  :Confused: 




> Тот же дзадзен - уреженное дыхание.


Не пишите того, чего не знаете




> И в йоге и у даосов это есть.


И что это доказывает?




> Что касается сексуального воздержания (брахмачарии) то оно тоже часто рекомендуется практикующим.


Какой смысл в пустом перечислении того, что, где и кому рекомендуется? Парацельс, например, рекомендовал для сохранения молодости принимать внутрь толчёный магнит. Можно начинать принимать...  :Cool:

----------

Вантус (23.01.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (23.01.2009), Поляков (23.01.2009)

----------


## Спокойный

Скоро докатимся до циркониевых браслетов.

----------

Буль (23.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Когда-то давно в какой-то книге по йоге прочёл, что человеку на жизнь отпущено определённое количество еды, дыхания и секса. То есть чем меньше всего этого в жизни тем жизнь дольше.


И зачем тогда такая жизнь, тем более долгая?  :Big Grin:  Давайте дружными рядами в концлагерь?

В йоге (индуистской и буддийской) действительно считается, что длительность жизни напрямую связана с количеством дыхательных циклов. Поэтому рекомендуется (и целенаправленно нарабатывается) замедленное дыхание, кроме редких специальных упражнений вроде бхастрики. Что касается еды и секса, это чьи-то домыслы.

В даосизме в основе внутренней алхимии вовсе не сексуальное воздержание, а отказ от эякуляции. При этом нужна не просто механическая задержка семени, человек должен уметь трансформировать эту энергию.

----------

Кунзанг Янгдзом (23.01.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Ммм, вы зря про дыхание так. Не знаю где я сейчас была бы, если бы не метод ВЛГД - волевой ликвидаци глубокого дыхания тов. Бутейко. Кстати, всяческие голодания (сухие, мокрые, длительные и не очень) мне тогда не помогли, а вот ВЛГД помогло. Конечно дело не в отпущенном на жизнь количестве дыхания, дело в процессах, протекающих в теле. Причем, здравомыслящие люди, которым я рассказывала в чем фокус-покус, про ВЛГД тоже говорят бред, а для меня не бред, потому что с гормонов слезла и не инвалид. Может конечно совпадение, но до Бутейко несколько лет что-то не совпадало нифига.

----------

Тала (27.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А *как* мы про дыхание? Бутейко как раз к йоге очень хорошо относится.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Ммм, вы зря про дыхание так. Не знаю где я сейчас была бы, если бы не метод ВЛГД - волевой ликвидаци глубокого дыхания тов. Бутейко. Кстати, всяческие голодания (сухие, мокрые, длительные и не очень) мне тогда не помогли, а вот ВЛГД помогло. Конечно дело не в отпущенном на жизнь количестве дыхания, дело в процессах, протекающих в теле. Причем, здравомыслящие люди, которым я рассказывала в чем фокус-покус, про ВЛГД тоже говорят бред, а для меня не бред, потому что с гормонов слезла и не инвалид. Может конечно совпадение, но до Бутейко несколько лет что-то не совпадало нифига.


Да, все это замечательно. Но вот панацей то нет. Кому то помогли методы Бутейко (я знаю таких людей), кому то голодания  разные (и таких знаю). Кому то не помогает ни то ни другое. И так далее. Нет универсальных методов для всех.  Даже Будда дал множество методов, потому что все мы разные.

----------

Буль (23.01.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> А как мы про дыхание? Бутейко как раз к йоге очень хорошо относится.


Бутейко к йоге хорошо, йоги к Бутейко не всегда.  :Smilie:

----------

Тала (27.01.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Да, все это замечательно. Но вот панацей то нет. Кому то помогли методы Бутейко (я знаю таких людей), кому то голодания  разные (и таких знаю). Кому то не помогает ни то ни другое. И так далее. Нет универсальных методов для всех.  Даже Будда дал множество методов, потому что все мы разные.


Так никто не говорит про панацею. И даже Бутейко не утверждал, что его метод панацея. Утверждал как раз обратное. 
Вопрос в другом, насколько всё вот это про дыхание бред.

----------


## Gaza

> В даосизме в основе внутренней алхимии вовсе не сексуальное воздержание, а отказ от эякуляции


Для обычных людей это одно и то же. Таких мастеров-даосов, которые могут заниматься сексом без эякуляции, думаю, немного. Хотя знал одного.

----------


## Neroli

> Для обычных людей это одно и то же. Таких мастеров-даосов, которые могут заниматься сексом без эякуляции, думаю, немного. Хотя знал одного.


Вот были бы вы, Gaza, женщиной, знали бы, что "таких" на самом деле гораздо больше одного  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------

Буль (23.01.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Верю. Быть женщиной очень не хотел бы. Что бы на мне какие-то потные вонючие мужики свои извращенческие даосские эксперименты ставили. Лучше в адские миры.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Вопрос в другом, насколько всё вот это про дыхание бред.


Если метод помог, то зачем волноваться о том, что это метод кто то называет бредом. Просто этим людям он не помог.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Кунзанг Янгдзом, если говорить о том, что все мы разные, нет панации, всё очень индивидуально и т. д.... то можно просто закрыть все форумы и разойтись по домам.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Кунзанг Янгдзом, если говорить о том, что все мы разные, нет панации, всё очень индивидуально и т. д.... то можно просто закрыть все форумы и разойтись по домам.


Раз форумы еще не закрыто то......панацеи есть, все мы одинаковые, все методы для всех подходят  :Wink:  Так по Вашему?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaza

> Так по Вашему?


Да нет, не так. Просто то, что всё очень индивидуально, можно сказать в любой теме и по любому вопросу. И потому ....лучше не говорить каждый раз.  Это за скобками.

----------


## Neroli

> Если метод помог, то зачем волноваться о том, что это метод кто то называет бредом. Просто этим людям он не помог.


Ну вот, один человек называет что-то "бредом", а другой говорит, что "не бред", никак не пойму почему успокаивать нужно именно второго?  :Confused:  :EEK!:  :Embarrassment:  
Давайте успокоим Бао?  :Cool:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Ну вот, один человек называет что-то "бредом", а другой говорит, что "не бред", никак не пойму почему успокаивать нужно именно второго?  
> Давайте успокоим Бао?


Всех кто с каким то методом не согласен начнем успокаивать - непосильная задача. Помните, как говорится,  что невозможно застелить весь мир войлоком,  но достаточно набить его себе на подошвы башмаков  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Да нет, не так. Просто то, что всё очень индивидуально, можно сказать в любой теме и по любому вопросу. И потому ....лучше не говорить каждый раз.  Это за скобками.


Лучше сказать что все индивидуально, чем вещать с трибуны всем и каждому вот такое:



> Я убеждён, что питание три раза в день - это много. Ещё Платон говорил, что чаще двух раз в день питаются только дикари. Один раз оптимально. Если трудно - можно два. Но завтрак абсолютно нужно исключить.....


И т.п.

Знаете, в делах относящихся к здоровью и раздачи советов людям по этому вопросу главным правилом должно быть: "Не навреди."

----------

Tiop (23.01.2009), Буль (23.01.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.01.2009), Спокойный (23.01.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Кунзанг Янгдзом, думаю, людям стоит знать, что есть такое мнение. Никто не будет насиловать себя из-за того, что какой-то gaza что-то изрёк на форуме. Но если у человека такой режим будет складываться легко и гармонично (как у меня), то пусть его не пугают древние страшилки про необходимость трёхразового питания.

----------


## Буль

> Кунзанг Янгдзом, думаю, людям стоит знать, что есть такое мнение. Никто не будет насиловать себя из-за того, что какой-то gaza что-то изрёк на форуме.


Поднимите, пожалуйста, руки те, кто не знал этого мнения до "изречения" этого Gaza'ой...  :Confused:

----------


## Буль

> Ну вот, один человек называет что-то "бредом", а другой говорит, что "не бред", никак не пойму почему успокаивать нужно именно второго?  
> Давайте успокоим Бао?


А зачем меня успокаивать? Я спокоен.

Бредом я назвал не ВЛГД, а (цитирую)



> человеку на жизнь отпущено определённое количество еды, дыхания и секса

----------


## Neroli

Вай, нужно же тогда стирать как-то и то с чего "не по теме" началось, а то у меня гештальд не закрывается.  :Smilie: 




> А как мы про дыхание? Бутейко как раз к йоге очень хорошо относится.


Как, как? Вот так:



> ...угу, ещё советую дышать пореже, тоже шибко много времени занимает...


Дышать пореже это же Кумбакха практицки, а Бао шутит про святое, понимаш. 
Хотя чего я так серьезно на шутки реагирую я не знаю. Наверное просто женщина. Ыыыыы.

Всё, полегчало, можно стрирать...

----------


## Норбу

питание 3 раза в день - самый раз! лучше чаще есть, но понемногу, чем редко но до полного желудка! монахам не положено, но мы то миряне... слишком много проблем создаем сами себе... вот станете монахом вот и ешьте раз в день до полудня и проблема спадет. Лучше перекусить когда желудок просит, чем ходить голодным, злым, но самодовольным!

----------

Буль (23.01.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Бао, а почему Вы поблагодарили Neroli за сообщение №34? Вы хотите чтобы я был женщиной и имел сношения с мастерами даосского секса, которые практически не устают? 
Неужели я настолько достал Вас?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Гм... По опыту _православной_ монастырской жизни могу сказать, что два раза в день действительно вполне достаточно: обед около 12:00 и сытный ужин (практически как обед, но без первого) около 18:00. Жил так 9 месяцев, был худым и бодрым. Без завтрака до сих пор спокойно обхожусь, иногда что-нибудь могу перекусить с чаем.

Раз в день - это для созерцателя, сидящего бОльшую часть времени в медитации. Но никак не для человека, ведущего активный образ жизни в миру, тем более тяжело работающего. А ещё, согласно ведической и тибетской медицине, люди делятся как минимум на 3 основных типа по дошам со множеством смешанных подтипов, и рекомендации по питанию для них отличаются.

Вообще стремление всех уравнять было характерно отнюдь не для Будды, который давал наставления, всегда исходя из ситуации конкретного человека или общины, а для мифического древнегреческого разбойника по имени Прокруст.  :Wink:  Как известно, для всех его "пациентов" дело заканчивалось летальным исходом. А когда Тесей уложил самого Прокруста на печально известное ложе, оказалось, что самому уравнителю надо кое-что отрезать.

----------

Вова Л. (23.01.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (24.01.2009), Поляков (23.01.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Gaza насколько я поняла вы проживаете в Москве,больше любите растительную пищу и у Вас все замечательно??? наверно энэргии мало затрачиваете?
Я летом тоже мясо не ем, но зимой я без него не могу хотя летом я не понимаю как можно овощами и фруктами питаться один раз в день???

----------


## Gaza

> как можно овощами и фруктами питаться один раз в день


Не только. Есть ещё каши, орехи, проростки, бобовые, кабачки. Кисломолочные продукты. Много всяких продуктов кроме мяса есть.

----------


## Иилья

Есть надо часто, но много. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Gaza (24.01.2009), Вова Л. (24.01.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Один или два раза - не очень важно. Не стоит дискуссий. Важно помнить что есть надо поменьше, но так, чтобы это не доставляло очень уж большого дискомфорта. И смешивать поменьше. А тот тут помянули первое и второе - вот это очень, очень неправильно, мягко говоря. 
 И ещё очень важная вещь. Практически во всех культурах мира рекомендуется вставать из-за стола не наевшись примерно на треть. Вот это мне, например, трудно, хотя это, может быть, важнее всего в питании. Почти как прервать половой акт ( раз уж мы в этой ветке отклоняемся в сексуальную тематеку). Так что вполне может быть, что вы за два раза съедаете меньше чем я за один и тогда  вы поступаете разумней, конечно. 
 Но говорить, что из-за одноразового питания поджелудочная или ещё что-то заболит - это очень вредные глупости.  Кунзанг Янгдзом, не обижайтесь. Очень умные люди иногда говорят и даже делают глупости.

Что касается дош. Мне казалось мода на аюрведу прошла. Сейчас мастера фэн шуй лечат язву перестановкой кровати и тумбочки. Неужели есть ещё люди которые заморачиваются какие у них доши? Лучше бы кроссворды порешали.

----------


## Gaza

Модератор, Вы разбили предыдущую тему на две ветки и получилось, что я инициировал тему с таким категоричным названием:  "Питание три раза в день - это много". Я совсем не хотел этого. Как-то мягче назовите, пожалуйста. И так меня периодически в экстримизме обвиняют.

----------


## Morris Allan

....где то читал...(не ругайтесь что без ссылки на источник) : "тот, кто ест 1 раз в день-подобен Благородным, тот,кто 2 раза-обычному человеку, а тот кто 3-животному"...

в миру проще 3-5 раз питаться, но по-немногу...
лично считаю очень важно что,как, и когда есть!
и иногда и поголодать :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вантус

Иногда мне хватает времени поесть только вечером - и так - неделю подряд. Желудок начинает болеть, ё мое. А когда в силу независящих от меня причин я мог есть только жидкое и только через трубочку (с недельку) - как же я хотел трехразового питания (хоть и лежал мирно в кроватке и ничего не делал).

----------


## Bastiliy

Я питаюсь 2 раза в день, утром в 6 и вечером в 6. О еде стараюсь вообще не думать, днем выпиваю 2-3 кружки зеленого чая. Освежает,бодрит, и вроде аппетит пропадает. Ешь только тогда когда голоден, когда чувство голода пропадает переставай есть. Бери столько сколько тебе будет достаточно утолить голод, не бери много ибо другим то же нужна пища =)

----------


## Тала

> Тала, всё хорошо. Только одно замечание и один вопрос. Я убеждён, что питание три раза в день - это много. Ещё Платон говорил, что чаще двух раз в день питаются только дикари. Один раз оптимально. Если трудно - можно два. Но завтрак абсолютно нужно исключить. Если человек хотя бы месяц поживёт без завтрака он сразу увидит, что на самом деле по утрам организм есть не хочет.
> 
> Второе. Думаю нужно подчеркнуть, что желательно поменьше смешивать продукты друг с другом. В идеале - вообще не смешивать. Мне кажется - это важно.
> 
> И почему Вы против морской капусты из универсамов? Если дело в уксусе, то сейчас есть много разных упаковок. Есть без уксуса. 
>  Вообще мне кажется, поскольку Россия не очень фруктовая страна то основой питания должны быть проростки. А где-нибудь в Испании можно было бы больше на фрукты налегать.
> 
> P.S. Надеюсь меня не вырежут за то, что я на буддийском форуме язычника Платона помянул.


1. Для меня три раза – однозначно много. Для моего ребенка, у которого молодой растущий организм – оптимально. Для моего мужа, который занимается спортом – тоже нормально. Как, я думаю, и для большинства мужчин. Просто я знаю массу примеров и сама видела, как люди несколько лет питались 1 раз в день, и первые несколько лет все в общем было нормально, чувствовалась и бодрость, и легкость, а через несколько лет все это заканчивалось серьезными нарушениями в деятельности систем организма. Организм ведь довольно стабильная система, деятельность которой за пару-тройку лет не так-то просто вывести из строя, первое время организм вполне может пополнять энергию из многолетних запасов, но вот по прошествии какого-то времени могут начаться проблемы. Чтобы этого не случилось, нужно ко всему подходить разумно и чутко следить за своим организмом. Сдавать ту же кровь на анализ гемоглобина и др. показателей. У вас не должно быть слабости, учащенного сердцебиения, вы должны хорошо переносить физические нагрузки. Йога к серьезным физическим нагрузкам не относится, это скорее статический процесс, основанный на растяжке. Gaza, вы можете пробежать пару километров, или отжаться раз 40, или же носить какие-то тяжести, чтобы при этом не почувствовать слабости, усталости. Если да, то все в порядке, если нет, то стоит задуматься, так ли уж идеально ваше питание. И тем более не стоит его рекламировать, так как вы не знаете до конца результатов его действия на ваш организм. Чтобы оценить что-то, нужно чтобы прошло лет 10. Понимаете, существуют определенные системы питания. И это именно системы, со своей совокупностью правил, проверенной десятилетиями. Есть система сыроедения, есть система питания по Шаталовой, наверняка была система питания Платона, но мы мало что о ней знаем. Нельзя брать кусок из одной системы, смешивать ее со второй системой и приправлять для остроты куском из третьей системы. Система тем и хороша, что целостна. Для сыроедческого рациона (по-настоящему сыроедческого, а не частично) одноразовго питания маловато. Года три назад существовал форум сыроедов, который вел А.Чупрун, самый известный сыроед бывшего Советского Союза, стажу сыроедения которого уже, наверное лет 20, если не 30. Так вот он рекомендовал именно 3-разовое питание. И это питание проверено временем и не вызывает проблем со здоровьем. И потом, что вы подразумеваете под 1-разовым питанием? Есть 1 раз означает есть именно 1 раз – а в остальное время ничего не есть и не пить (разве что простую воду, да и то, если пить хочется) – вот что я подразумеваю под 1-разовым питанием. И только это может называться так, и если вы способны так питаться, тогда прекрасно. Если же под 1-разовым питание подразумеваются еще и легкие перекусы в течение дня, то это уже не 1-разовое питание, тогда уж лучше сразу поесть как следует и не тешить себя иллюзиями. И еще хуже, если в течение дня вы будите пить зеленый чай с медом, а вечером кушать, то это вообще прямой путь к болезни. Дело в том, что если вы уж решили строго питаться то чаи и кофе лучше вообще вычеркнуть из рациона, особенно зеленый чай (любители зеленого чая не обижайтесь, но при таком рационе, который проповедует Gaza зеленый чай это вообще яд). Лучше вообще обойтись без таких экспериментов со своим здоровьем. Поверьте, я знаю что говорю, и видела результаты таких экспериментов, которые потом годами приходилось исправлять. Хотя я понимаю, что чужие шишки опыта не добавляют и мои слова, возможно, сейчас теряются в толще фанатичеки-восторженного идеализма первых лет аскетизма. 
Что касается исключения завтрака. Кому-то проще исключить завтрак, кому-то ужин. Это вопрос предпочтений человека. Здесь опять-таки «исключить» в моем представлении означает именно исключить а не заменить чаем с медом. То есть не есть означает не есть в прямом смысле слова. И не пить. Если это так –то исключайте – это ваше право. Что касается организма, то его можно приучить ко всему – это не секрет.
2. По поводу смешивания продуктов друг с другом. Смешивание продуктов дает возможность организму получить из пищи больший спектр полезных веществ. Дело в том, что многие почему-то забывают, что мы питаемся не только ради витаминов и микроэлементов, но и рад тех же незаменимых аминокислот (которые в растительной пище встречаются в одном продукте не в полном составе, поэтому разнообразное питание дает именно возможность получить весь спектр аминокислот), а также жиров и углеводов (как простых, так и сложных, при чем сложные даже еще более важны, поскольку дают долгосрочный запас энергии, которая запасается и используется по мере надобности). Кроме того, если знать правила смешивания продуктов, то смешивание вреда не приносит. Кроме того, человек по природе обезьяна, и поэтому в рационе ежедневно должны быть и листья (овощи), и фрукты, и орехи, и зерна. Так что монопитание не совсем то, что для организма естественно и полезно. И подходит это скорее при лечении какой-либо болезни, а не как ежедневный рацион.
3. Морская капуста из универсамов, почему я против. Дело в том, что морская капуста главным образом полезна наличием в ней витамина В12. Это важно для вегетарианцев, особенно веганов, поскольку остальные растительные продукты содержат лишь следы этого витамина. Капуста, которая продается в универсамах, отваривается очень долго, в большом количестве воды, чтобы она стала мягкой, так что от витамина В12 там вообще мало что остается. Как продукт питания эта капуста конечно не хуже других, но говорить о ее гиперпользе я бы не стала. Для пользы нужно есть натуральные продукты, а не подвергшиеся такой обработке и содержащие массу соли, а также уксуса и прочего.
4. Что касается того, что Россия не фруктовая страна. К счастью, мы живем в то счастливое время, когда отсутствие выращивания продукта в регионе отнюдь не означает отсутствие этого продукта в рационе. Фрукты трудно по пользе сравнить с любым другим продуктом, они просто незаменимы. В частности, благодаря наличию в них фруктовых кислот, которые и сахар в крови регулируют, и антиоксидантами являются, и положительно влияют на деятельность желез внутренней секреции, поднимают иммунитет. Это вообще главная пища человека, как биологического вида (наряду с листьями). И тем более их нельзя заменить проростками. Это вообще две различные категории пищи, и они не взаимозаменяемы. Кроме того, в отношении овощей вы уж точно на Россию сетовать не можете. При чем я имею в виду не какие-то экзотические овощи, а простую и знакомую всем нам морковь, свеклу, капусту, репку.
Кроме того, в организме таможни нет, там никто не спрашивает, откуда продукт был ввезен. Организм просто берет от пищи то полезное, что в ней есть и еиу4 совершенно безразлично, выращено это в Подмосковье или в Африке. 
Gaza, поймите меня правильно, я вас не пытаюсь отговорить ни от монодиеты, ни от одноразового питания, я лишь пытаюсь внести коррективы, чтобы вы не наступали на грабли, о которые уже разбит не один лоб. И уж тем более не надо советовать другим то, что не проверено вами десятилетиями опыта. Вот вы выбрали одноразовое питание – поймите это именно ваш выбор и ваш путь, и это совсем при этом не означает, что другое питание априори считается обжорством, а те, кто так питаются дикарями, даже если так считал Платон. Он, конечно человек мудрый, но не истина в последней инстанции.

----------

Leonurus (22.04.2009), Вова Л. (27.01.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Я высказал своё мнение. Называть это пропагандой, и попыткой убедить других в том, что я сам не попробовал не очень корректно.
 Тала, что касается смешивания. Я не предлагаю питаться только капустой или только зерном. Речь о том чтобы не смешивать в один приём. То есть лучше днём огурцы вечером помидоры чем огуречно-помидорно-майонезный салат. Это упрощённо. Огурцы-то с помидорами - ладно. А если, как бывает, ещё майонез, лук, яица, петрушку, ветчины, сыра или ещё на что фантазии хватит у кулинара - то в этом ничего хорошего. В этом смысле желательно меньше смешивать. То есть я верю тем кто считает, что разные продукты мешают друг другу перевариваться ( образуя по словам Иисуса зловонную яму). Это не пропаганда. Вы можете не верить.
 То же с фруктами. Я сто раз за то, что фрукты основная еда человека. Но есть мнение, что по своей энергетике человеку больше подходят продукты из его региона. Они с ним резонируют. И если житель Красноярска питается в основном ананасами это не очень правильно. Мне это мнение, кажется заслуживающим внимания. Вы можете не соглашаться. Это не пропаганда.  :Smilie: 

Ну и мне очень интересно почему так вредны зелёный чай с мёдом при одноразовом питании. Если Вам не сложно.

----------


## Gaza

Про водоросли тоже интересно. Повторюсь, очень много разных упаковок сейчас. Что с ними делают перед упаковкой не знаю. Если варят - это плохо. Я иногда покупаю в сушённом виде в магазинах вроде "Путь к себе". Они размокают в воде за пол часа. Неужели тоже варёные? В общем не знаю. А продукт этот для вегетарианца важный.

http://co.tcw.ru/energolam/poly

----------


## Тала

> А если, как бывает, ещё маянез, лук, яица, петрушку, ветчины, сыра или ещё на что фантазии хватит у кулинара - то в этом ничего хорошего. В этом смысле желательно меньше смешивать. То есть я верю тем кто считает, что разные продукты мешают друг другу перевариваться 
> То же с фруктами. Я сто раз за то, что фрукты основная еда человека. Но есть мнение, что по своей энергетике человеку больше подходят продукты из его региона. Они с ним резонируют. И если житель Красноярска питается в основном ананасами это не очень правильно. Мне это мнение, кажется заслуживающим внимания. Вы можете не соглашаться. Это не пропаганда. 
> 
> Ну и мне очень интересно почему так вредны зелёный чай с мёдом при одноразовом питании. Если Вам не сложно.


Смешивание продуктов. Плохо перевариваются только несовместимые друг с другом продукты. Правила совместимости, как классика - это Шелтон. Проверено годами и опытом. У Шаталовой о совместимости тоже много написано, хотя даже она опирается на того же Шелтона. Правила совместимости должны основываться не на утверждениях о зловонности ямы, а на реальных физиологических процессах. 

Если кратко, по Шелтону, то несовместимы:

1. Фрукты ни - с чем другим. Их надо есть только сами по себе, чтобы от предыдущей еды прошло минимум 4 часа, а до последующей минимум полчаса (лучше минут 40)
  1.1. Как подраздел: не очень сочетаются сильно кислые фрукты с сильно сладкими (апельсин-банан, например)
  1.2 Дыню и арбуз лучше есть отдельно даже от одругих фруков.
Совершенно недопустимо есть фрукты на десерт. Брожение в желудке, и, как результата вспученный живот вам обеспечены.
2. Молоко, даже кисломолочное, но особенно свежее, не кислое - ни с чем другим. После другой еды его можно пить (есть) минимум через 3 часа, и усваивается оно минимум 3 часа. Это правило не касается сметаны, в ней много жиров, поэтому она совместима с другими продуктами.
3. Белки животного происхождения со сложными углеводами (картошка, макароны). 
Из этих правил особенно важно 1; 2 - средней важности, 3 актуально в основном если есть проблемы с желудком или как вариант диетического или лечебного питания

Хорошо совместимы:

Фсе фрукты между собой (кроме правила 1.1)
Все овощи между собой.
Углеводы с овощами
Белки с овощами, 
поскольку для усваивания этих продуктов работают сходные ферментативные системы.
Сырые овощи, съеденные вприкуску с вареной едой способствуют улучшению пищеварения и лучшему усвоению съеденных продуктов. Как пример, витамин С, в большом количетве содержашийся в белокачанной капусте способствует наилучшему усвонию железа из гречневой каши. 

2. По поводу зеленого чая. 
Во-первых по опыту знаю, что плохо действует. Первое время может не ощущаться, потом эффект накопится и будет кружиться голова.
Этому есть несколько объяснений. Во-первых зеленый чай очень эффективно снижает давление. Мед, как и любыя сладость, тоже снижает давление. Зеленый чай с медом это вообще бомба. На сыроедческом рационе давление обычно в норме, или слегка пониженное, а чай да еще и с медом понизит его еще сильнее. А если пить такое регулярно, то разбалансирутся организм и получится вегетососудистая дистония. 
Во-вторых при сыроедческом рационе организм перестраивается на иной уровень существования, и начинает реагировать буквально на микродозы различных веществ, например тот же чай из ромашки при сыроедении снимает головную боль как при норамльном рационе аспирин. Кофеин, который содержится в зеленом чае (а его там по различным информационным источникам больше, чем в черном, или действует он сильнее благодаря комплексу веществ) получается слишком агрессивным для организма и вызывает его серьезную разбалансировку. Я знаю минимум 5 человек, которым пришлось отказаться по этой причине от зеленого чая, или сильно ограничить его в рацоне. Выпить на сыроедении зеленый чай - все равно что выпить сильнодействующую таблетку от давления. Сыроедение - это просто другой уровень. Когда я на сыроедении (периодически перехожу на сыроедение, потом семья начинает возмущаться, что я не с ними, приходится возвращаться к обычному рациону), я вообще предпочитаю просто кипяток. Иногда травяные - из липы, например, но чаще всего это просто кипяток. И, кстати пью его уже непосредственно перед тем, как собралась есть, примерно за пол-часа до еды, с курагой или изюмом вприкуску. Когда же я не ем - то я не ем и не пью ничего. А пить на сыроедении практически не хочется никогда, разве что в очень жаркий летний день. После одного случая я стала в отношении напитков на сыроедении вообще очень осторожной. Как-то я три месяца была на сыроедении, бодрость, самочувствие отличное, каждый день - пробежка. А муж был в это время в в длительной командировке. Приехал он, захотел кофе попить. Говорит: "Та попей со мной, ничего не будет". Ну я и попила, маленькую такую кофейную чашечку. Состояние ужас: руки трусятся, ноги ватные, голова вообще практически отключается. Наверное такое состояние будет, если при обычном рационе чашек 6 больших крепкого кофе за раз выпить. Еле в себя пришла. 
Просто нельзя говорить, что вы питаетесь 1 раз в день, если в промежутке до этого вы пьете чай или что-то еще. Для организма это тоже еда. При чем еда не очень полезная - набор простых углеводов приправленный кофеином. Понимаете, если вам в промежутке до этого вашего единственного приема пищи чего-то хочется - это означает только одно - к одноразовому приему пищи ваш организм еще не готов. Лучше съешьте салат из листьев - больше пользы будет, чем от коктейля из кофеина и простых углеводов. Во всем нужна постепенность. 
Если же вы особый любитель чая, оставьте его раз в неделю, как некую церемонию, но располагайте ее так, чтобы сразу после нее у вас шел прием пищи, через 0,5 ч, например.

----------


## Буль

> зеленый чай очень эффективно снижает давление...... Кофеин, который содержится в зеленом чае (а его там по различным информационным источникам больше, чем в черном, или действует он сильнее благодаря комплексу веществ) получается слишком агрессивным для организма и вызывает его серьезную разбалансировку.


Уважаемая Тала! Поясните, пожалуйста, как кофеин в чае понижает давление? Откуда такие сведения? Иван Петрович Павлов посрамлён?  :EEK!:

----------

Тала (28.01.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Тала, про Шелтона я знаю. Кто же про него сейчас не знает. Но Шелтон мог не всё знать. Мне ближе держаться принципа "меньше смешивай" чем заморачиваться по Шелтону что с чем сочетается. В этом больше логики и здравого смысла.
 Что касается чая с мёдом - конечно Вы правы. Строго говоря это еда. Но это очень уж строгий подход. Такая строгость, думаю, уместна когда речь идёт о голодании.  Днём пью зелёный чай с мёдом 2-3 чайные ложки. Тут Вы попали.  Вреда не чувствую. Может от того, что всё же я не сыроед, а может от того, что у меня с рождения давление слегка повышенное. Я, кстати, не призывал, повторюсь, к сыроедению, а писал о том, что сырые овощи фрукты должны преобладать.

----------


## Тала

> Про водоросли тоже интересно. Повторюсь, очень много разных упаковок сейчас. Что с ними делают перед упаковкой не знаю. Если варят - это плохо. Я иногда покупаю в сушённом виде в магазинах вроде "Путь к себе". Они размокают в воде за пол часа. Неужели тоже варёные? В общем не знаю. А продукт этот для вегетарианца важный.
> 
> http://co.tcw.ru/energolam/poly


А почему такое предубеждение против аптечных пактов ламинарии? Те же водоросли, только измельченные то состояния мелких кусочков. Также размокают в воде, ими вообще можно салат посыпать вместо соли, это вообще в сыром виде получается. В принципе в сухом виде, как вы пишете тоже ничего, но вам никогда не разжевать водоросль до такого измельченного состяния, как в аптечных пакетах (продаются не только в аптеках, но и в отделах здорового питания в супермаркетах, да и в магазине "Путь к себе", наверняка тоже должны быть). Понимаете, чем мельче измельчен продукт, тем больше площадь соприкосновения с ферментативными системами и лучше усвоение. Хотя повторюсь, как продукт питания магазинный салат из морской капусты тоже ничего, вполне можно рацион разнообразить, но для польз лучше каждый день съедать столовую ложку измельченной ламинарии. Проблем с В12 точно не будет, да и с йодом тоже.

----------


## Тала

> Уважаемая Тала! Поясните, пожалуйста, как кофеин в чае понижает давление? Откуда такие сведения? Иван Петрович Павлов посрамлён?


Подловили. Не совсем кофеин, скорее комплекс веществ. Зеленый чай недаром рекомендуют гипертоникам.

----------


## Тала

> Тала, про Шелтона я знаю. Кто же про него сейчас не знает. Но Шелтон мог не всё знать. Мне ближе держаться принципа "меньше смешивай" чем заморачиваться по Шелтону что с чем сочетается. В этом больше логики и здравого смысла.
>  Что касается чая с мёдом - конечно Вы правы. Строго говоря это еда. Но это очень уж строгий подход. Такая строгость, думаю, уместна когда речь и идёт о голодании.  Днём пью зелёный чай с мёдом 2-3 чайные ложки. Тут Вы попали.  Вреда не чувствую. Может от того, что всё же я не сыроед, а может от того, что у меня с рождения давление слегка повышенное. Я, кстати, не призывал, повторюсь, к сыроедению, а писал о том, что сырые овощи фрукты должны преобладать.


Это не строгий подход, это рациональный подход, основанный на собственном опыте, и на опыте других таких же "эксперементаторов". Вреда вы и не почувствуете сразу. Но это до поры до времени. Лучше сейчас прекращайте, чем потом из состояния вегетососудистой дистонии выходить. Будет непросто, это я вам гарантирую. Пейте уж лучше кипяток что-ли, или травяные чаи, но еще лучше не питать себя иллюзиями и поесть, хоть тех же яблок, например. Организму нужна клетчатка, а не фрутоза с глюкозой.

----------


## Gaza

Тала, зелёный чай и мёд это не фруктоза с глюкозой. Там куча всяких довольно ценных элементов. И в чае и в мёде.  Да и я и так над собой достаточно поиздевался. Три года назад курить бросил после 28 лет курения. Вы не представляете чего мне это стоило. До сих пор хочу курить. И Вы у меня последние приятные мелочи в виде чая с мёдом отнять хотите.  :Smilie:  Это действительно мелочи. Не будем перегибать.

----------


## Gaza

Тала после того как Вы рассказали как сами справились с раком я Вас бесконечно уважаю. Вы - героиня. Будьте здоровы и счастливы и живите 120 лет, как человеку Библией положено.

----------

Тала (28.01.2009)

----------


## Тала

> Тала, зелёный чай и мёд это не фруктоза с глюкозой. Там куча всяких довольно ценных элементов. И в чае и в мёде.  Да и я и так над собой достаточно поиздевался. Три года назад курить бросил после 28 лет курения. Вы не представляете чего мне это стоило. До сих пор хочу курить. И Вы у меня последние приятные мелочи в виде чая с мёдом отнять хотите.  Это действительно мелочи. Не будем перегибать.


Ну пейте его хотя бы перед ужином, а не среди дня. А днем лучше фрукт съешьте, или овощ какой, или горсть зерен проросших. Поверьте, ни одним человеком проверено - одноразовое питание + зеленый чай= большая проблема со временем. Пользы от зеленого чая при аскетичном рационе гораздо меньше, чем вреда. Кстати, при обычном рационе зеленый чай действует гораздо мягче и безвреднее.
И, кстати, рекомендую почитать Галину Шаталову, если не читали.

----------


## Тала

> Тала после того как Вы рассказали как сами справились с раком я Вас бесконечно уважаю. Вы - героиня. Будьте здоровы и счастливы и живите 120 лет, как человеку Библией положено.


Сейчас мой свекор сражается с этой проблемой. Больше года после операции прошло, от химиотерапии отказался, ему 70, работает до сих пор на предприятии, хотя уже давно на пенсии. Его сосед, с которым он одновременно оперировался, уже умер.

----------


## Gaza

В 70 конечно посложнее. Ну пусть ему поможет моё искреннее пожелание здоровья. Спокойной ночи.

----------

Тала (28.01.2009)

----------

